# I need encouraging advice



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like he's pretty uncomfortable. It might be time for some pain meds to manage the arthritis. Dasuquin is a good supplement for protecting the cartilage, but it doesn't do anything for the pain.

I hope the bruise is from an injury, but it could also be from a mass on a blood vessel that ruptured. That's where my mind first went. When they were x-raying, did they x-ray the abdomen to look for masses?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Did the vet run any blood tests?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm in a similar boat as you, except mine has been on Rimadyl 1/2 tab twice a day and Tramadol as needed for the past year in addition to Adequan.

Maybe it's time for a daily dose of NSAID. I would go to the vet and discuss what's going on and how to improve the quality of life through the miracles of modern medicine  make you both feel better


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

First off - big hug to your old guy. I have such a soft spot for old gold..

Second - I would definitely encourage you to ask your vet about pain control. My dog (just turned 11) has been on a joint supplement for years, but this past spring, was put on Deramaxx for the arthritis in her ankles. She had been limping, and had noticeably slowed down. Well, once that Deramaxx kicked in, she was like a new dog! Clearly, it does more for her than just the ankles (a couple weeks ago, it helped her through a painful cracked nail, too). It is hard to take that step towards putting your dog on daily drugs (at least it was for me - a major acknowledgement of her getting older), but there is nothing better now than seeing her skip along, or bounce around, or run her butt off after a ball. 

There are many differents painkillers. The one that works for my dog may not be effective for yours. Sometimes you have to try a few. Your vet should do a full senior blood panel and make sure his organs can handle the drugs. Then, he should be monitored with blood tests every 6 months to make sure his organs are okay. 

Good luck!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

At 13, pain management starts to outweigh the concerns with long-term organ damage. When a dog is 5, you have to prevent long-term damage to his liver, for example. When a dog is 13, it's really more about giving him good quality of life, since it's unlikely that he has enough time to accumulate organ damage.

A senior dog blood panel is still a good idea, so you know if there are any organs already at the tipping point, but if he were my pup, I wouldn't worry about shortening his life as much as about giving him better days right now.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with all of the above. Angelina started Tramadol for her teeth extraction and she is not sleepy at all and is trotting everywhere on walks! I (and the vet) are thinking it may be a good maintenance item for her arthritis and will explore it once her gums are healed. Her blood work came out excellent and I believe it would continue to make sure the drugs are not harming her kidneys but at 10 why should she be in pain from arthritis (she is a big dog) when she could feel so much better. I know how it is to be in low grade pain all of the time...it is depressing! So I would talk to your vet about pain maintenance and definately go over the blood work. Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That reminds me: if he's even slightly overweight, you could do a lot for him by getting his weight down. Nearly every geriatric problem can be improved if a dog is leaner. A slightly overweight dog can look lean (I think because we see so many truly obese dogs around these days), but may still benefit from a move to the lean side of ideal.

I have no idea if that advice applies, because I haven't see pictures (and even pictures aren't as helpful as a hands-on exam), but I thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

If I were to look back at my posts from when I went through this with Maggie, it would probably read about the same. I think I was more worried and afraid than she was about her declining mobility and advanced age.

You've gotten some good advice, pain management is the key right now. Maggie did that paw flipping thing (back paw) and oh so many more things now that I look back. She did get relief from Adequan and tramadol and Previcox.

One thing that I recall really giving her increased spunk was adding quality canned food with her kibble (she had lost interest in kibble, also). I would buy canned makerel by Evangers and would mix it with the kibble. I was amazed at the increase in her energy! That canned makerel really stunk and made me gag but she LOVED it ! !

She also stopped barking and if she did, it was raspy. I was worried about that but in retrospect, I believe she just realized it wasn't worth the energy to bark at the kids walking by, etc.

Try not to be afraid of what's to come. Just make your pup comfortable and treat him like you'd want to be treated in your old age. That advice really helped me accept all of the changes that were taking place.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

My parents Golden is around the same age as your boy and a few years ago they started adding a fish oil tablet and a cap full of glucosamine to her food at night and I was amazed at how much it was helping her move and bounce around more. 

Sounds like your pup is a a lot more pain but it might help out and be worth a shot. Cheap from the store and not like it will hurt anything to try.

Best of luck, hugs to your pup


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just want to chime in and say you have gotten very good advice. Adequan injections can also help with artritis, but pain management, without stomach upset, is most helpful - this will allow more activity and more quality of life. As mentioned, unless he has an extreme reaction to pain meds, long term complications are not likely. 

It is so bittersweet watching them get old; while we treasure each day even more there is the knowledge that they are getting old and starting to encounter problems. Please give hm a hug from me.

FWIW, I feed raw. Not bones but meat with veggies & such. Even while my Rowdy (12.5) was dying from aspiration pneumonia he ate - I brought it in and he ate from my hand. The vet techs also fed him small amounts. When my King (14.5) had liver cancer, he ate until the day he went into the hospital never to come home. 

My crew has the best luck with Tramadol or Metacam. There are many things you can try. Good luck


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Not much to add to the great advice already given. My two are almost 12 and 13, and we face most of the problems you have mentioned (except for eating-HA!). I also strongly suggest pain management. At 13 keeping them comfortable far outweighs any possible side affects. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the great advice and kind words! I love my old guy and just want to see him enjoying life. One thing that is interesting is if he is inside for more than an hour he'll let out that constant raspy bark but outside, he's perfect. (Just like his momma, would rather be outside ) 

He finished up his first cycle of Deramaxx this morning and I'm giving the vet a call today to ask about long term pain management. His bruise is healing and looks much better. He slept all night and only let out that raspy bark when I was getting ready for work-let him out and he went nuts over some joggers.....at 5:00am!! Music to my ears (and eyes) but most likely not to my neighbors haha. 

I'm going to the pet food store today and I'm hoping to find some tasty add-ons because he refused to eat the ground beef yesterday. I don't remember who mentioned keeping his weight down but Max is a lean 74lbs. I'm a big advocate of keeping dogs on the lean side to avoid any extra issues on joints/organs etc...I know I'm preaching to the choir haha. 

Again, THANK YOU SO MUCH for the help!! I will keep y'all updated. 

Max is my first senior dog so this is new ground for me and I sincerely appreciate all the help.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope your guy starts to feel better after you talk to the Vet about long-term meds. The way I look at it, it is like us taking ibuprofen, etc when we have sore joints, etc. For me, I don't know what I would do without them. LOL. As others have said, there is a wide variety of medications available. Look forward to hearing how your guy does.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Jessie has dysplasia in both hips, and the arthritis is getting to her lately. She'll be 10 in a couple of months. The vet suggested Ecotrin, the enteric coated aspirin, to see if it helps. She's already on the glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, and she stays lean without much help. So far so good, but we just had a cold front come through this morning, and I noticed some limping. She does well on Rimadyl, and I may ask the vet for a script for the generic form so I can use one of the mailorder pharmacies to save a little.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am glad you are going to ask the vet about pain management. I think as long as you get regular bloodwork to show it isn't impeding on the kidneys etc. there is greater benefit then harm in it. 

Our3Dogs: be careful. I only have one kidney and cannot touch NSAIDS because they are so stressful to the kidneys. You should try and take the least amount you can. I thought I would die when I had to stop but surprisingly the body adjusts and I actually feel less joint pain then when I use to take it. Just a friendly warning...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really empathize bc I have been there. I loved my golden Joplin so dearly, and he lived to be nearly sixteen. His gold coat faded to white, and everyone called him "Bones" as a nickname( for old bones). His last year he mentally regressed- he paced at night, ate socks( which he did not do as a puppy), and wouldnt eat much unless it was new and tantalizing. He had been my best friend for so very long, and I adored him and was grieving to see him fade. Yet, I had a super high -pressure job, and the constant nighttime panting/ pacing was a test of patience bc I never got any sleep. In a way, it is the late fall of a dog's life, and it is so hard to face the aging of our beloved dog with grace. I cried so very many tears over Joplin that year, but now my memories are happy ones.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Extremely sad news. We're putting my old Max to sleep this morning in about an hour. 
Max refused to eat any more than 1/4 cup yesterday and then threw up 3 times about 2 hours later. He's not getting up to go the bathroom anymore and he didn't even stand to throw up. Yesterday evening some friends came over with their 1 year old son, we were all talking and the kid running around--Max couldn't stand up. He laid in the hallway basically hugging the wall, like he was too weak to move. We tried to get him to stand but he just wouldn't. 

Last night he wouldn't get up to go outside for a potty break so we laid towels under him so he wouldn't soil the carpet. I knew by the time I headed to bed around midnight that it's time. I have not stopped crying. 

I ended up spending all night downstairs in the foyer with him petting him because he would whine if he couldn't feel me. He was so weak last night. I brought some water over to him and he could barely drink; his head kept bobbing back and forth. We spilled more water than he drank. 

I was praying he would softly go in his sleep last night with me there, but he held on. I don't want to do this. I don't want to do this. I don't want to do this. I know it's for the best, I don't want him to suffer because I don't want to lose him but for some reason I feel so guilty. I feel like I'm giving up. He would be 13 in exactly 2 months to the day, he's had an incredible life. I thought I was going to lose him 3 years ago when he got really sick but that dog never gave up. Am I giving up??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MaxwellSmart said:


> Extremely sad news. We're putting my old Max to sleep this morning in about an hour.
> Max refused to eat any more than 1/4 cup yesterday and then threw up 3 times about 2 hours later. He's not getting up to go the bathroom anymore and he didn't even stand to throw up. Yesterday evening some friends came over with their 1 year old son, we were all talking and the kid running around--Max couldn't stand up. He laid in the hallway basically hugging the wall, like he was too weak to move. We tried to get him to stand but he just wouldn't.
> 
> Last night he wouldn't get up to go outside for a potty break so we laid towels under him so he wouldn't soil the carpet. I knew by the time I headed to bed around midnight that it's time. I have not stopped crying.
> ...


I am so very sorry to hear this news. You will both be in my thoughts this morning. 

Godspeed good boy, you are so loved.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. No you are not giving up, you are giving your Max your final act of love - releasing him softly when you can no longer make him better.

Hold him gently for this hour and while he leaves you. Take pictures if you want of his loving eyes but mostly be gentle on yourself; his pain will end as yours will get worse.

Sending cyber hugs to you and your Max.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm just so sorry. I'm tearing up reading this. You are not giving up. Our sweet friends have a way of telling us when it is time. It sounds like he's told you, and you are demonstrating your love for him by relieving his pain.

Thinking of you - sending you hugs and support. I'm so sorry.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

So very sorry to hear your latest news. It must be heart breaking. You are giving your all to Max and Max will know this. Stand tall in the knowledge that Max has had a wonderful life as your faithful sidekick.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MaxwellSmart said:


> Am I giving up??


No. You are doing the hardest thing of all for your dog because it's best for him, not you. You hoped he would go quietly in the night, but the body will sometimes try to continue on even after the spirit can't. 13 is a really good run for a Golden. You should be proud.

Guilt is normal because you wish so badly that you could change things. It's OK to feel it, but it's not necessary. You know you're doing the right thing for your dog.

Now you'll be able to give him that quiet exit his body wouldn't. It is awful to make this decision, and it is hard to follow through on it. But when you make it for the dog and not for yourself, it's the right one, and it certainly isn't the easy way out.

Shepherding a dog out of this life is a heavy duty, and it is also a privilege to be given the opportunity to do it properly. Stay with him, scratch him in his favorite spot, and make sure he leaves knowing he's a _good dog_.

Sleep soft, good boy.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

MaxwellSmart said:


> Extremely sad news. We're putting my old Max to sleep this morning in about an hour.
> Max refused to eat any more than 1/4 cup yesterday and then threw up 3 times about 2 hours later. He's not getting up to go the bathroom anymore and he didn't even stand to throw up. Yesterday evening some friends came over with their 1 year old son, we were all talking and the kid running around--Max couldn't stand up. He laid in the hallway basically hugging the wall, like he was too weak to move. We tried to get him to stand but he just wouldn't.
> 
> Last night he wouldn't get up to go outside for a potty break so we laid towels under him so he wouldn't soil the carpet. I knew by the time I headed to bed around midnight that it's time. I have not stopped crying.
> ...


Oh hugs to you. May Max be comfortable whatever you decide


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to read about Max. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

MaxwellSmart said:


> Extremely sad news. We're putting my old Max to sleep this morning in about an hour.
> Max refused to eat any more than 1/4 cup yesterday and then threw up 3 times about 2 hours later. He's not getting up to go the bathroom anymore and he didn't even stand to throw up. Yesterday evening some friends came over with their 1 year old son, we were all talking and the kid running around--Max couldn't stand up. He laid in the hallway basically hugging the wall, like he was too weak to move. We tried to get him to stand but he just wouldn't.
> 
> Last night he wouldn't get up to go outside for a potty break so we laid towels under him so he wouldn't soil the carpet. I knew by the time I headed to bed around midnight that it's time. I have not stopped crying.
> ...


Sorry to hear this, I was young but have been through this twice with our older goldens growing up, it is never easy. I know it's hard but with as much as you car for him I know you don't want him in any more pain, which now he is up there running and living the good life.

Sounds like he lived a great life and I am sure he is missing you as well


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about Max. You did so much for him and today you did the kindest thing to relieve him of his suffering, even though it means your suffering is now magnified. I'm sorry and sending comforting thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I too am very sorry to hear about Max and for the pain you and your family are now going thru. He is trusting you to do the right thing and you are; he's told you. Hugs to you in the days to come. I hope eventually the good memories will outweigh the pain this brings. Kimberly


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am also sorry to read about Max. Just know that you are making the ultimate decision for him. We will say a prayer for all of you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry this day has come for Max. I will tell my angel, Beau, to guide Max to all the fun places to explore across the bridge.

Peace to your heart...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I soooooo know where you are with this decision right now. you can read about my own struggle early this year on this very forum. Frazier was my everything, he saw me through a horrible divorce, and new and Happy Marriage, shared so many Christmas' and Holidays. I struggled for weeks knowing in my heart I had to do the " right thing" by relieving him. I cried buckets of tears fearing that Frazier would hate me for doing it, and I can tell you from personal experience that holding him at his exit of his life was a privelege and an honor that I will hold dearly for the rest of my life. Was it hard? HELL YES it was, but I would do it again looking back on it now. Don't make your boy suffer for what is your own sadness and guilt. We can't make them better, but we can set them free. I send you lots of love and good wishes for what you are about to/or have gone through. He loves you, and always always will. KNOW THAT. <3


----------

